# Sun 19th, somewhere in SA



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hi, after my paddle at st kilda, i am completely hooked, anyone up for a paddle this weekend?


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Where you thinking? Im only at Hindmarsh, so St Kilda is only a half hour from me, and easy on a Sunday morning. Do you wanna pop that breamin' cherry??

If so, the mangrove creeks are the place to be.. also salmon-trout and pesky dolphins, maybe flathead.

What are the tides doing? Lemme know what you think.

Anyone else???


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I think theres another blood worm run this week - it might slow the fishing down a fair bit. I can't commit, but hope to get the cobwebs off the kayak this sunday - just not sure where.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

umm, high tide at 0718 (2.36), low at 1324 (0.59), i need a PFD too damn looks like im goin for another big drive


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

fisher said:


> I think theres another blood worm run this week - it might slow the fishing down a fair bit. I can't commit, but hope to get the cobwebs off the kayak this sunday - just not sure where.


dont say that - blood worm run shuts most of the port down for a while. i gotta get some mojo back after last outing.

that said, the guy at my little local tacklestore (Betta-Price tackle, Grange Rd, Welland) has repaired my snapped Ian Miller rack raider for $30, so its back in action this weekend.

hopefully we can catch up again, been a while! might assess the weather later in the week too, looks like its raining for a bit thurs/fri.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, i dunno, we cant go out with matching rods, can we? I almost lost my rack raider on sunday when i knocked it out of my rod holders


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Rob, its not the 7'2" Bream rack raider is it? Thats really weird, cos ir reckon JW (who has just left for Vic) used one as well when we went out.

obviously a popular choice. Sunday is firming as a good day, so ill book it in. we can work out times later on.

in the meantime, get ready for breamin' madness!!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Geez. Good luck boys. I'll be thinking of you jealously!

I sold my first yak recently as I had lined up an upgrade and needed the cash and then the upgrade fell through. Now I am holding my hopes together of winning the work footy tipping comp to get that extra few dollars needed for another purchase. I'm winning by 1 with 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Would like to catch up for a fish but broke my sprocket on the mirage drive on the Hobie last weekend whilst at the Onka  (only 7 months old but then again I have been out just about every weekend  )

But would be interested once fixed 8)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

no its the 6'8 raider, with a shimano sedona 1500, with 4lb nitlon braid. What should i bring, as i am still kinda new to this. Ive got heaps of squidgy flickbaits, wrigglers, fish, daiwa and yo-zuri Hard bodys, ill only have the one rod(still got to buy the next rod, yay!)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

mate, what you have described is heaps, although 4lb will be loads of fun in the snags! i favour wrigglers, 80mm and 100mm, as well as the usual HBs. SPs seem to go extremely well here though.

Buff, bad luck on the break, but if it floats you can paddle it right??!! havent they got a mirage plug?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

will this do?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

water_baby said:


> Buff, bad luck on the break, but if it floats you can paddle it right??!! haven't they got a mirage plug?


Yep have the plug but also have a dodgy back and paddling for any time is a killer  
I think I'll be having withdrawals this weekend :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah not being able to get out must suck, it was so hard not being able to get out during the week, bloody work


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

that gear will be fine, they arent hugely fussy in terms of what they eat (but they are picky for presentation), i have found its more a matter of getting them when they are being vicious and attacking anything, which (in my experience anyway) has more to do with flow. ill check the tides and weather and get back to you here.

buff, hard luck on the back, they are a pain when they arent working properly (no pun intended) and staying on land is even crappier!! be good to catch up one day for a paddle


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you boys going from Garden Island or St Kilda? High tide (2.36) is 07:18am. Still not sure I can get there, but if i do it will be from Garden Island. I've heard there is likely to be a few bream boats about doing some pre-comp fishing - so the creeks might be busy, and combining that with the blood worm run I'm wondering whether i might hit West Lakes instead - not sure.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats good news that you might be joining us mate! but bad news about the pre-fishing and bloodworms.

Perhaps a launch at Birkenhead to hit the bridges and old moorings etc could be on the cards? but then again its only a 5 minute drive to West Lakes from there anyway (just thinking about staying closer to Gawler for fishnfreak, but that equals more driving for you, fisher!)

what do you think fishnfreak? happy to come down to the westlakes / birkenhead area, or prefer to stay north?
im easy either way. west lakes is 10 min from home, birkenhead 12min, st kilda 25 min.

decisions, decisions..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

its moreso whether i can find the place, im not the best with directions but as long as we can find a fish ill give it a go


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

so are we goin fishin? 8)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hello????


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ill be hittin st kilda again at 7am if anyone wants to meet me there, if any other suggestions arise, ill check this thread in the morning


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Bah humbug. just got home from work, and gotta cover a shift tomorrow for the boss. *#$^ work sucks man.

sorry all.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

no probs, well catch up for a fish another time


----------

